# Post your Universes!



## Eric (May 28, 2007)

These are by far my favorite guitars and the photo gallery and the registry don't have enough pictures for me to stare at. I was hoping that we could consolidate the SS.org UV collection on to one thread so I can look at Shawn's UV7BK and Eelblack's beautiful GR and every other UV on here in a single spot. Lots of pics please!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 28, 2007)

Here's my UV7Bk and Soma's RG1077XL


----------



## skinhead (May 28, 2007)

Ibanez UVMC (The other owner painted black, but i'm going to solve it, it has the original MC paint under the black one).


----------



## B Lopez (May 28, 2007)

That one rules, skinhead


----------



## skinhead (May 28, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> That one rules, skinhead



Thanks man!


----------



## eelblack2 (May 28, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (May 28, 2007)

^

One guitar to rule them all.


----------



## Eric (May 28, 2007)

Awesome UVs guys!  

Might as well put mine in here too...

1990 UV7PWH & 1991 UV7PWH




































There they are...

And holy shit...



eelblack2 said:


>



That thing is just rediculously amazing...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 28, 2007)

i used to have a UV77GR, Popsyche owns it now. see if he can post some UBERLEET pics.


----------



## Daggorath (May 28, 2007)

Really not helping my UV7BK and UV7PWH GAS at all. Thanks guys!


----------



## the.godfather (May 28, 2007)

Daggorath said:


> Really not helping my UV7BK and UV7PWH GAS at all. Thanks guys!



hehe, I was just about to say the same thing.

That UV7GR is tasty!


----------



## uv77mc_user (May 28, 2007)

Really great guitars up there. Never thought that i would like this green, black and white babys. But they look amazing  So, here´s another color: my uv77mc from ´91.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (May 28, 2007)

Where the hell is Shawn?


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2007)

omg you guys have some hot ass guitars..
here's my UV











And dont have this one (the right) anymore unfortunately:


----------



## AVH (May 28, 2007)

Okey dokey. Here's my pair of whackos:


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2007)

Here are my '91s.~


----------



## Steve (May 28, 2007)

777BK - Still New




777GR-Project




PWH - Gone, but not forgotton.




7BK - Owned by Vai...on it's way. 
[no pic yet]


----------



## TMM (May 28, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Ibanez UVMC (The other owner painted black, but i'm going to solve it, it has the original MC paint under the black one).



Instead of peeling the black paint off of that UV7MC, you should just sell it to me as is. I've always liked when I see the MCs painted black. I was literally just thinking of going to look for one today.


----------



## uv77mc_user (May 29, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Ibanez UVMC (The other owner painted black, but i'm going to solve it, it has the original MC paint under the black
> one).




OMFG, what has ride this guy painting a MC?    Black is great, but where is the problem buying one? Cant believe it. Makes absolutley no sense to me. But sorry, its offtopic. back to pics


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2007)

This thread makes me cry. :' (

Haha, nice UV's guys.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 3, 2007)

1990 UV7PWH



















1991 UV7PWH with killswitch


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 3, 2007)

freaking sweet guys!! Love the PWHs...and the MC that fucking rocks!


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 3, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


>



Whoah! Looks good with that guard/switch


----------



## skinhead (Jun 3, 2007)

uv77mc_user said:


> OMFG, what has ride this guy painting a MC?    Black is great, but where is the problem buying one? Cant believe it. Makes absolutley no sense to me. But sorry, its offtopic. back to pics



I thought that a million of times and i don't fucking get what drug was using the first owner


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 3, 2007)

Somebody's a PWH HOERRR now!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 3, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Somebody's a PWH HOERRR now!



That's Whorus Maximus to you   

Now go post in the thread the pics came from originally 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/30367-pwh-twins-56k-grab-drink.html


----------



## Shawn (Jun 3, 2007)

Some more outdoor shots~


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 3, 2007)

I deem this thread the best one ever made...


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 3, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Okey dokey. Here's my pair of whackos:



     

I don't smoke, but awesome job on that finish.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice UV, Karl!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 3, 2007)

TMM said:


> Instead of peeling the black paint off of that UV7MC, you should just sell it to me as is. I've always liked when I see the MCs painted black. I was literally just thinking of going to look for one today.



Did you? That's crazy : same thing for me.

...

@ Dendroaspis : veeery sweet with that pickguard.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 4, 2007)

OK I finally found this thread, so here goes!

Old group shot of 2 UV's, My old green dot, and  's UV-GR.






My current main playing guitar:






And me playing it!


----------



## Eric (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Universe74 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Bassies7string (Jun 4, 2007)

This thread = pure torture...


----------



## dpm (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll play. Here's the victim, shots of abuse included (I just _had _to put the replacement behind it


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 4, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Old group shot of 2 UV's, My old green dot, and  's UV-GR.



Awww, it still looks awesome \m/

How i long for its mapleness still.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 4, 2007)

Universe74 said:


>



Wow, the black pickguard looks AMAZING on that, 10 times better than the mirror.


----------



## dpm (Jun 4, 2007)

same with Dendroaspis'


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dan, that's one seriously abused UV! I take it you don't play many open notes as you've got the sweatbands on there?


----------



## dpm (Jun 4, 2007)

actually I use the open strings a lot, the sweatbands just slide up over the nut. They're just there for my lame tapping attempts and to clean things up occasionally. I _always _heavily mute the strings between the nut and tuners to stop them ringing out so the bands help with that too.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> OK I finally found this thread, so here goes!
> 
> Old group shot of 2 UV's, My old green dot, and  's UV-GR.
> 
> ...





Your custom and standard Ibanez collection makes me  Are those all Herc swirls?


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 4, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Your custom and standard Ibanez collection makes me  Are those all Herc swirls?



Nope, Herc did the UV, the JEMs were done by Nate Swirley Perle.

Thanks!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Oustanding swirls. I covet your GR/swirl Universe daily. I dont know if you remember the thread where you were talking about your GR single coil being wired backwards, but I recently found mine has exactly the same problem. I wonder if the wiring guy on the GR belt back in the day was smiking frogs like Jabba the Hut.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 4, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Oustanding swirls. I covet your GR/swirl Universe daily. I dont know if you remember the thread where you were talking about your GR single coil being wired backwards, but I recently found mine has exactly the same problem. I wonder if the wiring guy on the GR belt back in the day was smiking frogs like Jabba the Hut.



Ya just never know! Mine actually was wired backwards from Dimarzio, with the lead colors reversed. Dimarzio's tech guy(who REALLY is very helpful) told me not to be surprised! 

BTW, that swirly UNI will be at 7/07/07, and you are welcomed to play it!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 4, 2007)

It's about time you post pics of that swirl UV, Bob. I loved playing that thing too, it sounded so nice and played like butter.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Jun 4, 2007)

Here are my two babies...






... both are sportin Evo7s in the bridge.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Heavy Ed said:


> Here are my two babies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please on the single in the neck.


----------



## nienturi (Jun 5, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> My current main playing guitar:



This is one of the best UV ive ever seen in my life, my friend  Very very attractive


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks! 

Thanks a gorgeous MKR you have there!


----------



## skinhead (Jun 5, 2007)

Bill you have a nice UV. Who's that girl on your avatar?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh god... 

Frank, the girl in the avatar is Popsyche's daughter.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Oh god...
> 
> Frank, the girl in the avatar is Popsyche's daughter.



holy shit...lol....well it didn't get as bad as Nick Cormier, at least he asked before he eye humped her..


----------



## skinhead (Jun 5, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Oh god...
> 
> Frank, the girl in the avatar is Popsyche's daughter.



Oh shit, i wanted some model to take pictures naked with my guitar


----------



## playstopause (Jun 5, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Frank, the girl in the avatar is Popsyche's daughter.



It's an old running gag.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Oh shit, i wanted some model to take pictures naked with my guitar



 

so fucked up...


----------



## technomancer (Jun 5, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Oh shit, i wanted some model to take pictures naked with my guitar



I think nude photos of twelve year olds are still considered child pornography, even in Argentina


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I think nude photos of twelve year olds are still considered child pornography, even in Argentina



He'll break the law to get what he wants


----------



## Eric (Jun 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> He'll break the law to get what he wants


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2007)

7Strings said:


>


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> He'll break the law to get what he wants



Ahem!  

BTW, she's 13 now. One more year and no Canada for her!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 5, 2007)

Heavy Ed said:


> Here are my two babies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> He'll break the law to get what he wants



What you said


----------



## Eric (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is my UV trio...


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Note that the GR is in the middle like its the boss of the other 2. 

Not entirely unlike Darth Vader and the 2 wierd red dudes from Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Eric (Jun 6, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Note that the GR is in the middle like its the boss of the other 2.
> 
> Not entirely unlike Darth Vader and the 2 wierd red dudes from Return of the Jedi.





You were entirely right, Lee. That guitar is the most amazing instrument I have ever put my hands on for sure.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 7, 2007)

7Strings said:


> You were entirely right, Lee. That guitar is the most amazing instrument I have ever put my hands on for sure.




GR FTW, baby!


----------



## Soma (Jun 7, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Note that the GR is in the middle like its the boss of the other 2.
> 
> Not entirely unlike Darth Vader and the 2 wierd red dudes from Return of the Jedi.



So in this case let's say that the two white UV's are Storm Troopers and the UV-GR is the Jamaican Sith lord.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Soma is strong with the UVGR Jamaican Sith Lord force....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 7, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Ahem!
> 
> BTW, she's 13 now. One more year and no Canada for her!



Looks like you better add Argentina to that list Bill!


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Looks like you better add Argentina to that list Bill!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 7, 2007)

T-Shirt Hell :: Shirts :: INTERNATIONAL AGE OF CONSENT TOUR


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> T-Shirt Hell :: Shirts :: INTERNATIONAL AGE OF CONSENT TOUR



 that's fantastic


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm probably going to hell for that


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm probably going to hell for that



The _special_ hell


----------



## skinhead (Jun 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Looks like you better add Argentina to that list Bill!






metalfiend666 said:


> T-Shirt Hell :: Shirts :: INTERNATIONAL AGE OF CONSENT TOUR


Those shirts are amazing!


----------



## Dnasurfer (Jun 7, 2007)

cool thread: here are my 3- bob nice uv swirl on the 7 string


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2007)

Dnasurfer said:


> cool thread: here are my 3- bob nice uv swirl on the 7 string



[action=technomancer]makes hynotic gestures while saying "You must sell me the UV on the right"[/action]


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 7, 2007)

Dnasurfer said:


> cool thread: here are my 3- bob nice uv swirl on the 7 string



Boi-yoi-yoing! Those are gorgeous! GREAT ATDs! Uh, What's that baby doing in that picture?

(BTW, I'm, Bill! )


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 8, 2007)

Those MC's are mindnumbingly gorgeous. Id kill to own the ones on the left and right.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 8, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Those MC's are mindnumbingly gorgeous. Id kill to own the ones on the left and right.



I dunno! That MKR in the middle is one of the best I've ever seen!


----------



## Dnasurfer (Jun 8, 2007)

bill!!! seriously cool swirl...


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 8, 2007)

Dnasurfer said:


> bill!!! seriously cool swirl...



Thanks! It's a Herc job!


----------



## Eric (Jun 8, 2007)

Dnasurfer said:


> cool thread: here are my 3- bob nice uv swirl on the 7 string



  

Those are amazing. I want one.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2007)

Dnasurfer said:


> cool thread: here are my 3- bob nice uv swirl on the 7 string



Nice MCs.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 9, 2007)

Universe74 said:


>



you arent the guy from aborted are you? that looks like his guitar in the meticulous invagination video


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 9, 2007)

Didnt the UV in that video have a mirror pickguard?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 9, 2007)

me
want
UV
you
guys
are
all
teasing
me
you
fuckers


----------



## dpm (Jun 9, 2007)

Nick, can you do us all a favor? Please remove the words 'Ibanez fanboy' - there's a really good reason.......



* dpm is slightly disturbed from having to deal professionally with someone by that moniker whilst simultaneously wanting to harm him


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 9, 2007)

I thought i was lucky to have 3 ibanez 7's and none of them are UV's. I just ordered a new apex 1 instead of a new UV. man that was a tough decision now that i saw the one with the black pickguard am im seriously pissed. dammit!!


----------



## ChaNce (Jun 10, 2007)

First one was posted in another thread, second from when I first got it.


----------



## Dnasurfer (Jun 10, 2007)

nice universe, i preferr the universe the way you done it, the stock version looks to crap for my taste: nice


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Dnasurfer said:


> nice universe, i preferr the universe the way you done it, the stock version looks to crap for my taste: nice



Agreed, If current UV's looked like that stock, I'd be looking for one.

P.S. If any of those MC's need a new home...nudge nudge...wink wink......


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2007)

Some I took today~


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Feck that Green Dot is clean! Makes me miss my old one from '91 bought brand new in the store. That was my first seven string, I was a fool to sell it.


----------



## Dnasurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

i also owned one of those when they first came out!, this one is in grt8 condition, makes me cry when i sold it


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 11, 2007)

ChaNce said:


> First one was posted in another thread, second from when I first got it.



Now that is a UV777BK!! The stock one is too gaudy for my taste - but this one is perfect!

Love white+black


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 11, 2007)

dpm said:


> Nick, can you do us all a favor? Please remove the words 'Ibanez fanboy' - there's a really good reason.......
> 
> 
> 
> * dpm is slightly disturbed from having to deal professionally with someone by that moniker whilst simultaneously wanting to harm him





squeeze me, baking powder?


----------



## dpm (Jun 12, 2007)

just kidding, really. We had a dude here with that user name who eventually got banned. Unfortunately for me I had to be polite to him because I had to deal with him at work.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 12, 2007)

dpm said:


> just kidding, really. We had a dude here with that user name who eventually got banned. Unfortunately for me I had to be polite to him because I had to deal with him at work.



You had to work with him!?


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You had to work with him!?



+1 AAaaaaarrgh!


----------



## heffergm (Jun 12, 2007)

jsx'iverse!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 12, 2007)

^*licks lips*



dpm said:


> just kidding, really. We had a dude here with that user name who eventually got banned. Unfortunately for me I had to be polite to him because I had to deal with him at work.



hahah, pwnt

migve been an asshat, but im just a harmless fanboy






or so they think


----------



## musicboyy (Jun 12, 2007)

I never thought I'd be able to contribute in a thread like this, but here we go... 

My new baby!


----------



## Loomer (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm starting to feel like the odd man out here


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 12, 2007)

Loomer said:


> I'm starting to feel like the odd man out here



You dont have a universe? ;p


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 12, 2007)

You dont have a universe? ;p

Hey thats not funny!!


----------



## Loomer (Jun 12, 2007)

No I don't


----------



## Regor (Jun 12, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> BTW, she's 13 now. One more year and no Canada for her!



14?? Canada is just fucked up!


----------



## dpm (Jun 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You had to work with him!?


 
Not work with him, but I had to deal with him as a customer. He eventually had us do a reasonable amount of work to his JS100. Basically just a brainwashed kid, I almost felt sorry for him.


----------



## Eric (Jun 13, 2007)

My buddy came over with his UVMC and his 1527 so I had to snap a shot...






And heres the latest addition to my collection...


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 13, 2007)

^ that's some chubby inducing stuff right there!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 13, 2007)

Chubby indeed. You need to talk your bud out of that MC. Thats one of the finer MKR's Ive seen.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 13, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Chubby indeed. You need to talk your bud out of that MC. Thats one of the finer MKR's Ive seen.



Is it? I thought it was an ATD with all that black in there! I can't see the middle pickup very well, either. Damn fine!


----------



## skinhead (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice MC has your friend, Eric


----------



## Spoongirl (Jun 14, 2007)

what universe?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 14, 2007)

Ones like the UV7BK i have


----------



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2007)

7Strings said:


> My buddy came over with his UVMC and his 1527 so I had to snap a shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice MC!


----------



## uv77mc_user (Jun 16, 2007)

nienturi said:


>



Man, thats nice. Never saw a MC with that much yellow in it  

So, mine again  Got something from every color they had, hehe


----------



## Shawn (Jun 17, 2007)

uv77mc_user said:


> Man, thats nice. Never saw a MC with that much yellow in it
> 
> So, mine again  Got something from every color they had, hehe



Great pics!  I love this MC.


----------



## uv77mc_user (Jun 17, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Great pics!  I love this MC.



thx m8 

After i saw all the great 7th on sevenstring.org i realize: there r more beautifull babes then i thought  The rare green ones r stunning. And "Popsyche´s" UV swirled by Herc......man, no words


----------



## Shawn (Jun 17, 2007)

uv77mc_user said:


> thx m8
> 
> After i saw all the great 7th on sevenstring.org i realize: there r more beautifull babes then i thought  The rare green ones r stunning. And "Popsyche´s" UV swirled by Herc......man, no words




 Im so lucky to have played Bill's (popsyche) swirled UV. It not only looked nice in person but it also played and sounded really nice. That Evo7 is sweet. I wanted to take it home that night.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 17, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Im so lucky to have played Bill's (popsyche) swirled UV. It not only looked nice in person but it also played and sounded really nice. That Evo7 is sweet. I wanted to take it home that night.


----------



## Dnasurfer (Jun 20, 2007)

man there are some really nice universes in this thread!


----------



## uv77mc_user (Jun 20, 2007)

Shawn said:


> ...not only looked nice in person but it also......



u mean Bill looked nice in person?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2007)

He looked like he was having a blast. He was! Nice to see him shred too, he picked up my PWH for a brief moment and just went off.  Good times.


----------



## Dnasurfer (Jun 20, 2007)

at least shred is not dead!!!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Any more UVs? 

[action=Shawn]works on scoring another PWH, pics to come. [/action]


----------



## Brandon (Jun 22, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Any more UVs?
> 
> [action=Shawn]works on scoring another PWH, pics to come. [/action]



well, there's a story behind my UV. i'm sure shawn knows it, but i'll tell it real quick here.

last year, in june, i got the opportunity to meet steve vai, and so i did at the local sam ash. i was there for about five hours, two hours early till the time he left, and as he was walking out, a salesman hands him the uv i'd been eyeing for the whole time and steve signs it. needless to say it goes in the glass case, with my hopes of ever owning it shattered. but somehow, fate decided that that guitar belonged with me, and that september, i had saved up enough money, and with that being the only uv they had and seeing it wasn't selling, they let it go to me. so, it winds up i ended up owning the UV that i had witnessed steve vai sign only a few months earlier. 

anyway, here's the pics. 


























as you can see, i've played the thing so much, that the only thing left as far as the sig goes is "vegas". but, man, an experience it was.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Brandon!  Nice to see you here. Nice UV too.


----------



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Okey dokey. Here's my pair of whackos:



damn, that modded UV777 looks amazing. I don't like the mirror plate on stock UV777s, but this one plus the PU switch looks really, really good


----------



## Brandon (Jun 22, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Brandon!  Nice to see you here. Nice UV too.



you too shawn. jemsite's gettin' boring... same stuff. plus i LOVE my UV, so this website seemed the obvious choice.


----------



## Eric (Jul 30, 2007)

Let's see some more pictures!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jul 30, 2007)

i posted mine in the "random pics of your seven's" thread, rofl.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Eric why dont you put a updated family pic up? Of course i have to do the same...haha


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2007)

Great thread. I will post some more UV porn pics soon.


----------



## Eric (Sep 17, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Great thread. I will post some more UV porn pics soon.





You have a new addition that deserves some shots here


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Eric i do believe u have a new addition to your UV family that hasn't been in this thread yet either


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 17, 2007)

my backup/practice guitar. i set the action on it really high so when i play my hellraiser c7 it practically plays itself. rofl.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a GIO that I hit with a can of suk-B-gone and look how great it turned out!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful MC! 

Cool pics.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll take some snaps of mine at some point and post them up


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2007)

I have some more pics coming too.


----------



## Eric (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is my 1990 UV77MC after I gave it a good deep cleaning and some new knobs...


----------



## GazPots (Sep 19, 2007)

My only universe at the current time.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 20, 2007)

Eric said:


> Here is my 1990 UV77MC after I gave it a good deep cleaning and some new knobs...



Damn, that is beautiful.


----------



## Eric (Sep 20, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Damn, that is beautiful.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 20, 2007)

Some pics here~


----------



## msherman (Sep 20, 2007)

Currently under restoration for a mystery SS Jedi.
Sorry for the crappy pics....my child was fucking with the camera recently


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Here's my UV7Bk and Soma's RG1077XL



Those are awesome guitars, and a cute/hot girl.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2007)

msherman said:


> Currently under restoration for a mystery SS Jedi.
> Sorry for the crappy pics....my child was fucking with the camera recently



Nice! Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Eric (Sep 21, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Nice! Definitely keep us posted.



 I  maple...


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 23, 2007)

where does everyone find these?!
lmao.
I have been looking for a UV7PWH for like half a year, and nobody will sell theirs


----------



## Shawn (Sep 23, 2007)

Munky7Head said:


> where does everyone find these?!
> lmao.
> I have been looking for a UV7PWH for like half a year, and nobody will sell theirs



Keep an eye out here, Ibanez Rules or ebay, i'm sure one will come up.


----------



## Eric (Jan 21, 2008)

Mesh you must contribute.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2008)

got some pics for yo ass.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jan 21, 2008)

Munky7Head said:


> where does everyone find these?!
> lmao.
> I have been looking for a UV7PWH for like half a year, and nobody will sell theirs



Seriously. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful clean up job Mesh, that looks great!

Here is a a shot of my UV crew.


----------



## Eric (Jan 21, 2008)

That MC is so damn cool....


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 22, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Beautiful clean up job Mesh, that looks great!
> 
> Here is a a shot of my UV crew.



 you lucky SOB  VERY NICE


----------



## nikki-k (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi!
I owned several at one time, but got this wild hair to have my own custom ones built (3 by Wayne Charvel), sold the UV's, and then realized it was one of the stupidest things I ever did. The UVPWH with the Dan Lawrence graphic is my only UV now, first pic below. The other pics are of the UV's I owned, all at the same time. I am going to go cry now...


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 22, 2008)

nikki-k said:


> Hi!
> I owned several at one time, but got this wild hair to have my own custom ones built (3 by Wayne Charvel), sold the UV's, and then realized it was one of the stupidest things I ever did. The UVPWH with the Dan Lawrence graphic is my only UV now, first pic below. The other pics are of the UV's I owned, all at the same time. I am going to go cry now...



Holy Crap !!  two GR's Fuggin nice collection


----------



## Eric (Jan 22, 2008)

nikki-k said:


> Hi!
> I owned several at one time, but got this wild hair to have my own custom ones built (3 by Wayne Charvel), sold the UV's, and then realized it was one of the stupidest things I ever did. The UVPWH with the Dan Lawrence graphic is my only UV now, first pic below. The other pics are of the UV's I owned, all at the same time. I am going to go cry now...



Hey Nikki,

Your MC is still owned by the same person who bought it from you several years ago. That person also happens to been the other guitarist in my band. Here is a recent picture I took of your old MC next to his 1527, my two PWHs, and my GR. Small world...






He put an ugly Seymour Duncan in the neck tho


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2008)

\m/


----------



## Michael (Jan 23, 2008)

Black pickguard FTW. 

Not being on MSN FTL. 


nikki-k, that was an amazng collection.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

almost a year old and noone yet?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

nobody had done that yet??


----------



## Eric (Jan 23, 2008)

Niiiiice.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> almost a year old and noone yet?


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nobody had done that yet??



Nope and I even scrolled thru the 9 pages too


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## heffergm (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Eric (Jan 23, 2008)

heffergm said:


>



NICE BRO!  

My Avatars are the same color. What speakers did ya get loaded in there?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 24, 2008)

Might as well add these, keep the thread alive.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 24, 2008)

I kept meaning to take pictures, but kept forgetting, but may as well post the family shot up again...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> almost a year old and noone yet?


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome collection, James.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pre M7 & Tone pot repair


----------



## Eric (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2008)

I have something to contribute to this thread now.


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2008)

Shawn said:


>



I'm gonna get me one of those one day.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice UV Michael


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like to say I hate you to everyone who owns an UV7Bk here


----------



## Eric (Feb 23, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Very nice UV Michael



Geeze man how 'bout a little oil for the 7620 and UV eh? They look parched! 

Cool setup bro


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 24, 2008)

Heres my pride and joy gents.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 25, 2008)

Seeing all this makes me want a green dot... 

one day when im worthy!


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 25, 2008)

Ijust happened upon mine by chance. I was at a NAMM-type show and looking for a seven and it was the best and most cheapest there. I could of got a green one with a maple fretboard but the guy wantedd 2000$. Ya, fuck that.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate you guys for bringing this back. =[

I want that UV777GR so bad.


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are expensive.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 25, 2008)

GR = the win.


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldnt mind getting one but that Black dot with the tricked-out paint job on page 3 is cooler than any thing iv seen yet. Plus, i think the black dots age the best.

IMHO, of coarse.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 25, 2008)

Rigor Mortis said:


> I hate you guys for bringing this back. =[
> 
> I want that UV777GR so bad.



I doubt he will let the GR go but Eric was/is selling his MC and PWH and I am trying to convince him to sell me his CT so who knows maybe you can get that GR off him, they say money talks  make him an offer.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man I want a green dot so bad. This thread makes me gas so bad it's not even funny.


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 25, 2008)

Well there the most cheap and readily available Unis out there so you should be able to find one if you really wanna.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 26, 2008)

This thread induces massive GAS.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 26, 2008)

More porn:


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 26, 2008)

I dunno what it is exactly but Ibanez and Steve really hit the mark with these guitfiddles.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe Neal said:


> Well there the most cheap and readily available Unis out there so you should be able to find one if you really wanna.


Hell yeah! How much do they run usually?


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 27, 2008)

900$-1200$ depending on how good a shape its in.

"Ebay and craigslist, you must check, young padowan."


----------



## Jazzedout (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like I haven't posted mine on this thread.
My Green Dot with all black hardware from my Rg7620.







And my "still don't know what to finish it" RG7620 with the UV's harware.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe Neal said:


> 900$-1200$ depending on how good a shape its in.
> 
> "Ebay and craigslist, you must check, young padowan."


Now to just get a job so I can afford


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 27, 2008)

good lord I want a UV7BK...


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Sep 7, 2008)

Joe Neal said:


> 900$-1200$ depending on how good a shape its in.
> 
> "Ebay and craigslist, you must check, young padowan."



The classifieds on this site might work too


----------



## yellowv (Sep 7, 2008)

Jazzedout said:


> Looks like I haven't posted mine on this thread.
> My Green Dot with all black hardware from my Rg7620.
> 
> 
> ...



That 7620 looks great. I would just tung oil it.


----------



## ChaNce (Sep 9, 2008)

nikki-k said:


> Hi!
> I owned several at one time, but got this wild hair to have my own custom ones built (3 by Wayne Charvel), sold the UV's, and then realized it was one of the stupidest things I ever did. The UVPWH with the Dan Lawrence graphic is my only UV now, first pic below. The other pics are of the UV's I owned, all at the same time. I am going to go cry now...



If you look closely to the second and third pics on p. 17, you will see something similar to the pic in my profile. 

Yes, Nickt sold me the UV777BK with the white pickups and knobs. First 7 I ever bought, last I'll ever sell. 

Thanks again, Nickt. 

Heh, I've told him that about 10 times.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 9, 2009)

I want a UV777GR like nobody's business.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2009)

Might need a clean


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> Looks like I haven't posted mine on this thread.
> My Green Dot with all black hardware from my Rg7620.
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of swapping the hardware to black on mine, i think this post has convinced me 95% to go ahead and do it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 9, 2009)

And since I've added two UV's lately, here they are, fugly and fucked up as sin:











and the remaining two UV's I had before these arrived, with one of the new ones:


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2009)

I love this thread.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

There is no denying GR's are a fucking awesome looking guitar


----------



## Dethfield (Jan 20, 2009)

figured id add mine.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2009)

^ Nice! Where did you get the mirrored pickups?


----------



## Dethfield (Jan 20, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> ^ Nice! Where did you get the mirrored pickups?


 
actually, they are standard black Blaze's, but i got some chrome bobbin toppers from this site: Bobbin Toppers

Was quite cheap, little tricky to put on (i probably should have taken my strings off first), but im quite happy with the results.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 20, 2009)

Steve said:


> I love this thread.




You know, i usually slag off the brightly coloured guitars as i just don't get it but that is a fine axe. Mabye its the maple setting off the green with the yellow highlights but i actually like it far too much. GAS is growing because of this post. 


Kudos. 


 


Gaz


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 20, 2009)

There is mine


----------



## GazPots (Jan 20, 2009)

lol here's an old picture.


I was seriously tempted to find a Double edge trem and just wire it up with no pickups. Then i realised the hilarity and amount of wiring and decided to re-assemble.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

GazPots said:


> lol here's an old picture.
> 
> 
> I was seriously tempted to find a Double edge trem and just wire it up with no pickups. Then i realised the hilarity and amount of wiring and decided to re-assemble.



why isnt there pickups in that??


----------



## GazPots (Jan 20, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> why isnt there pickups in that??



The original selector switch it had when i bought it was fucked ao i took the pickguard off to go wire up a new one in it. You can just unclip the springs from the bridge and take the pickguard right off easy and stick the bridge back on so the necks still under tension while you are off working with _*stupid fiddly bits that you almost always lose or break*_.






Gaz


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

GazPots said:


> The original selector switch it had when i bought it was fucked ao i took the pickguard off to go wire up a new one in it. You can just unclip the springs from the bridge and take the pickguard right off easy and stick the bridge back on so the necks still under tension while you are off working with _*stupid fiddly bits that you almost always lose or break*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool. Man I want a UV


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got a question those universes that are just green and black. I've seen guitar players have that guitar like john petrucci and rusty cooley and a lot of people on sevenstring.org have one. Whats so great about those I mean it sounds great and looks great but are they any different then the other universes.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Got a question those universes that are just green and black. I've seen guitar players have that guitar like john petrucci and rusty cooley and a lot of people on sevenstring.org have one. Whats so great about those I mean it sounds great and looks great but are they any different then the other universes.



As far as I can tell. no. just the color plus it doesnt have the Pyramid inlays. 

And Green and black go so well together


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> As far as I can tell. no. just the color plus it doesnt have the Pyramid inlays.
> 
> And Green and black go so well together



I've always wanted to see a red dot or blue dot.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 20, 2009)

a yellow dot would be sick also.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I've always wanted to see a red dot or blue dot.





poopyalligator said:


> a yellow dot would be sick also.



buy an RG1527 and replace the Dots and Pickups


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 9, 2009)

I've joined this club!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

BLARG! WANT!


----------



## Rabsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my little baby.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^ 
I just came


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 9, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I've joined this club!



Get that thing polished!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 9, 2009)

soon, my friend. soon


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 10, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> Here's my little baby.


THis looks exactly like the one i really wanted to get, you sire, are a lucky man!

One day I'll own one, may be a while off, but one day


----------



## sessionswan (Mar 10, 2009)

My UV777BK... I also have a UV7BK silver dot but no pics of it at the moment however I'm sure you all know what one of those looks like anyways....


----------



## GazPots (Mar 10, 2009)

Wrong thread. 


Nice UV + emg's above aswell.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 10, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I've joined this club!



I MISS MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Mar 11, 2009)

sessionswan said:


> My UV777BK... I also have a UV7BK silver dot but no pics of it at the moment however I'm sure you all know what one of those looks like anyways....



I like that one very much

This one and the all black ones are very sexy


----------



## Andro-Taz (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I'm a nOOb and very proud of my Universe!!

My UV777BK 

I'd love to add more to this but I can't afford to right now  I'm hoping to maybe try and build some replicas for myself though


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Feb 8, 2010)

My absolute favourite!


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> My absolute favourite!


its my fav axe too.....its the shit
ill be fucked if i know where the pics of my other uv's have gone!!!!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 8, 2010)

Its all about the BLack and Green chaps!!! awesome..... Can't beleive I joined and then left the Universe gang.... what a c0ck!
Also I know its wrong but I fcuking love that beaten up "Fugly" Universe on Page 22!!!


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 9, 2010)

couldnt find the other pics so i had to take em again!!!!

my uv7bk 1991






my uv777bk 2005





...and heres a sneak peek at my custom......prydogga im trusting ya dude....mums the word!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 9, 2010)

It is, although I may have told 17 or so people already 

Haha, man you have good photo spots, I need more of the two greenies though.


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 9, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> It is, although I may have told 17 or so people already
> 
> Haha, man you have good photo spots, I need more of the two greenies though.



17 people? U fucker!!! As your punishment, you owe me a uv7bk silver dot!!
heres some of my gr......the green dot pics are awol!!!




































happy now prydogga?


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 9, 2010)

thats pretty bad ass dude


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 9, 2010)

this thread made me shoot myself in the penis because i got rid of mine.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I am thanks Ivan


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 9, 2010)

gona have to wait for another sunny day for some more pics of the green dot...those are pretty average shots!!!


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 9, 2010)

Alien DNA said:


> thats pretty bad ass dude



Fanks!

But I'm thinking white pickguard and another white evo for the neck.


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 9, 2010)

^your axe dude....but i dig it the way it is
maybe consider a Qtuner in the bridge only(clear with black winding)


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 9, 2010)

^^Looks awesome as it!
^Just checked out the Qtuner site as I had never heard of them and they're insame looking pickups... stupid question but are they any good?!


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 9, 2010)

I've always fancied the idea of the Q tuner but I'm the kind of guy that will mire myself in option after option rather than settling on one. 

I do like it as is but the pickguard isn't cut properly (my fault for not sending the mirror one as a template) so I was thinking a white one for that classic strat look (it will eventually be getting a neck with a maple board).


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 9, 2010)

I love maple fretboards so think that will look amazing against the black body/white pg, tho liek say I am biased! The changes your thinking of sound awesome, but either way its a lovely looking guitar mate


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 9, 2010)

Thankies!

It won't be getting changed for a while, I just pulled the trigger on a Stealth 7 tonight so I have to wait and save up money again.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL!!! same old same old then, too many guitars and but not enough money!! LOL!!


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 9, 2010)

Louis Cypher said:


> LOL!!! same old same old then, too many guitars and but not enough money!! LOL!!



I'm stoked to be getting the Stealth, I'll pine for Universe mods the day after NGD.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 10, 2010)

Louis Cypher said:


> ^^Looks awesome as it!
> ^Just checked out the Qtuner site as I had never heard of them and they're insame looking pickups... stupid question but are they any good?!



i have the super high z in the neck of my xiphos and i love it...VERY clear, perfect for neck p/u leads and probably clean also but i don't really do much of that haha. their worth the money...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 10, 2010)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> i have the super high z in the neck of my xiphos and i love it...VERY clear, perfect for neck p/u leads and probably clean also but i don't really do much of that haha. their worth the money...


 
They look mental, think from seeign them on the site they would look more at home in a Xiphos than an old Green Universe say.... guess thats the differnet style magnets that give it such a clear sound?? dunno not the greatest when it comes to pick up geekdom tbh... Good to know they are worth considering tho, cheers mate


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 10, 2010)

Some more porn courtesy of The UV From hell (a ressurected uv7bk that was basically trashed):



























and then even more courtesy of the GR (eelblack's old one):


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ Both of those are fuckin killer!


----------



## celebro95 (Feb 11, 2010)

my happy FAMILY !!!!


----------



## Thaeon (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Thaeon (Feb 20, 2010)

Louis Cypher said:


> They look mental, think from seeign them on the site they would look more at home in a Xiphos than an old Green Universe say.... guess thats the differnet style magnets that give it such a clear sound?? dunno not the greatest when it comes to pick up geekdom tbh... Good to know they are worth considering tho, cheers mate



I have the Hi-Z and Super in my SC420. Definitely worth the money. Great cleans! It's actually mostly the coils that give a pickup its tone. Magnets really mostly effect output. More winds = higher resistance and less treble, I.E. darker pickup with more output. Less winds and a strong magnet = hot pickup that's brighter. At least this is my understanding and obviously there's more depth to it than this. And there can be any combination of the above. What makes the Q-Tuner so accurate is amount of poles and the windings being closer to the strings as well as the magnet being inside the coil instead of near it. The design integrates all of the components into the magnetic field better. They sound great and I'll recommend them to anyone. Strangely enough, I like the Blaze II's in my UV better... Go figure.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2010)

Great to see this thread alive and kickin'.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 20, 2010)

love to get a uv7bk or a gr some day awesome stuff guys!


----------



## Eric (Feb 21, 2010)

Shawn said:


> Great to see this thread alive and kickin'.





Hard to believe it's three years old. Time does indeed fly...


----------

